# Betta Plates @ IKEA



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2016)

Saw these at IKEA during a recent visit they come in different sizes and different colours...


----------



## Nelson (28 Mar 2016)

The eye is freaky .


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2016)

I know...not sure I'd like to eat my diner off of it...


----------



## Andy D (28 Mar 2016)

They are nice and if it was not for that eye I would be tempted to buy them.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2016)

Haha...I thought the same thing, and then noticed the transgenic human eye...still great fun tho'.


----------



## Lindy (28 Mar 2016)

Why has it got such a weird eye? That is freaky.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2016)

I dunno...Maybe Swedes have a warped sense of humour - probably something to do with living near the Arctic circle and vitamin D deficiency


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Mar 2016)

Troi said:


> I dunno...Maybe Swedes have a warped sense of humour - probably something to do with living near the Arctic circle and vitamin D deficiency


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Mar 2016)

Hi Tim, Sorry the plate is air gun fodder  Try and shoot the eye win a prize


----------



## PARAGUAY (29 Mar 2016)

How many did you purchase Troi?  Could the UK do any Betta?


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Mar 2016)

PARAGUAY said:


> How many did you purchase Troi?  Could the UK do any Betta?


Booo...that's dreadful


----------



## SandstoneSturgeon (29 Mar 2016)

I love em, and my daughter would to!  I wonder if they are sold exclusively over there or if they have them over here too?


----------



## pondweed (3 Apr 2016)

Those are hilarious!


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2016)

Too much inbreed!


----------



## Lindy (7 Apr 2016)

I saw betta stuff at Ikea Glasgow. That freaky eye was following me about


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Apr 2016)

Like IKEA always always do things different, instead of cardboard cut outs of PCSOs which appear to be watching you in a lot of stores, they do it with a with a freaky eye on a plate with an iconic fish


----------



## dan4x4 (29 Apr 2016)

awesome


----------



## MiskyBoyy (4 May 2016)

They also have them on a Desk haha


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 May 2016)

Haha...saw that too on a recent visit...they're doin' it large


----------



## WaterLife (5 May 2016)

Why'd they have to ruin it with the giant eye??


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 May 2016)

I think it's kinda fun...see post # 7
Although, some of the range now just sports a normal fish eye instead of the giant transgenic human one


----------



## MiskyBoyy (5 May 2016)

WaterLife said:


> Why'd they have to ruin it with the giant eye??


I know! I would definitely be interested in some of the products if it wasn't for that eye.


----------

